# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for April 2012

## fOrceez

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Meet one of your idols, take them on an adventure.

Advanced Task - Find and tame a Pegasus - fly with it.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Pegasus, now *THAT* would be fun!

----------


## 9696banned

I'm so gonna try is one

----------


## fOrceez

Look forward to having some experiences shared  :smiley:

----------


## ADEzor

I'm gonna give this task of the month a shot, even though I haven't had a single long lucid dream yet. I stay confident though!

----------


## Ctharlhie

Yay!

----------


## Taffy

I'm doing these. Both of these.

----------


## ADEzor

Hehe taffy, you just gave me an ideas how to achieve both of the goals at the same time

----------


## Elladora

oooh yes, i cant wait to try these!

----------


## gab

Looove flying! Will fly Pegasus  ::D:

----------


## fOrceez

Alright!  :smiley:  Good luck, guys.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I don't have a idol, but love the idea of finding a Pegasus to ride and fly with. so going to try this task  :smiley: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## she

basic and advanced task in one LD

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



DILD. I remembered about TOTM and decided to find Krishnamurti. I just stood and thinking where to find him and where to make the portal because they are sometimes not work. I saw that there was an old man on the bench and my friend sat near him and ask something. It was night but there was a lot of light to recognise the profile of Krishnamurti. I went out in the garden and decided to fly with him - good adventure. took him for hand, ran a bit and flow, but he didn't and ram into something, I tried to help him but he was too heavy and I left him and went to find pegasus. Iwalk in the garden and just wait. It was wonderful - a BIG hourse ran so fast half meter near me. Then he ran again, but he wasn't tame...I took bread in the porket and gave him to eat and touched hin and it was like a toy. The wings was not big but like lace. I had no idea how to sit on him, because he was big and tall and alow me to touch only his head. There appeared some kids and pegasus didn/t afraid them, so he move to me buy the side and I jumped on him and did my best not to fall doun. He flow, but then i don't touch his neck - he landed. I tried it again - then I carried - he flow and then don't touch - landed. We flow in the room and kids played near the window - I asked kids to open the window to fly away but awoke. Nice Lucid dream :smiley: ))

----------


## CloudOFmichael

I know this will probably get moved, but I don't know where else to put it. 

I have an idea for a task of the month. It is to visit the "Lucid Crossroads". Their site is lucidcrossroads.net. It would be really cool to read the experiences people get there.

----------


## Kitties

> I know this will probably get moved, but I don't know where else to put it. 
> 
> I have an idea for a task of the month. It is to visit the "Lucid Crossroads". Their site is lucidcrossroads.net. It would be really cool to read the experiences people get there.



omg yeah I remember that place! I read that site when I first joined here. I'm not sure about for TOTM, but it is an interesting task, and I bet you could do a search on here to see some experiences too.

Anyway, I like the advanced task~ I haven't been having much luck with dreams, but I suddenly got motivated again recently and I'll totally try it if I can remember.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*love the challenge, don't think I've ever had a horse in my dream*

----------


## fOrceez

Well done, she! You will be winged shortly. Come on guys, let's get these tasks done~~





> I know this will probably get moved, but I don't know where else to put it. 
> 
> I have an idea for a task of the month. It is to visit the "Lucid Crossroads". Their site is lucidcrossroads.net. It would be really cool to read the experiences people get there.



 Requests and suggestions for TOTM are only for members who complete the TOTM. When the Task of the Month is complete, you may make suggestions for it  :smiley:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> Well done, she! You will be winged shortly. Come on guys, let's get these tasks done~~
> 
> 
>  Requests and suggestions for TOTM are only for members who complete the TOTM. When the Task of the Month is complete, you may make suggestions for it



Ah! I will try hard to complete it then!  :smiley:

----------


## she

Thanks for wings :smiley: ))) But they don't make me happy.  now I miss that pegasus...He was really wonderfull.

----------


## BossBadger

I've done the first one several times, what fun! I can't wait to try it. 

I've had several lucids about the horses that live down the road from me, now I'm wondering if I could turn one of them into a pegasus.  ::D: 





> basic and advanced task in one LD
> 
> *Spoiler* for _for dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> DILD. I remembered about TOTM and decided to find Krishnamurti. I just stood and thinking where to find him and where to make the portal because they are sometimes not work. I saw that there was an old man on the bench and my friend sat near him and ask something. It was night but there was a lot of light to recognise the profile of Krishnamurti. I went out in the garden and decided to fly with him - good adventure. took him for hand, ran a bit and flow, but he didn't and ram into something, I tried to help him but he was too heavy and I left him and went to find pegasus. Iwalk in the garden and just wait. It was wonderful - a BIG hourse ran so fast half meter near me. Then he ran again, but he wasn't tame...I took bread in the porket and gave him to eat and touched hin and it was like a toy. The wings was not big but like lace. I had no idea how to sit on him, because he was big and tall and alow me to touch only his head. There appeared some kids and pegasus didn/t afraid them, so he move to me buy the side and I jumped on him and did my best not to fall doun. He flow, but then i don't touch his neck - he landed. I tried it again - then I carried - he flow and then don't touch - landed. We flow in the room and kids played near the window - I asked kids to open the window to fly away but awoke. Nice Lucid dream))



It's interesting that you said the person you tried to take flying was 'too heavy'...I've had similar experiences in lucids when I've taken people flying with me. Usually I can get them up with me but they seem to drag me lower and I have to keep sort of yanking them.

----------


## she

> It's interesting that you said the person you tried to take flying was 'too heavy'...I've had similar experiences in lucids when I've taken people flying with me. Usually I can get them up with me but they seem to drag me lower and I have to keep sort of yanking them.



It was also surprise for  me, because sometimes i fly with DCs in LD. But THIS DC Krishnamurti was soooooo heavy that i tried to fly with my leg up and hands with DC down :smiley: )))head over heels :smiley:

----------


## 9696banned

I'm starting to get nervous, i hope I can get this done. I've never done anything specific. Just the basic stuff
Fly, spawn stuff, teleport, see dream guide.

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*Sounds very interesting.*

----------


## fOrceez

Be sure to post any attempts aswell! Should make an interesting read for everyone  :smiley:  Good luck, guys!

----------


## Taffy

Why did I have to get sick _this_ month. My recall is in the toilet now. *sigh*

----------


## mikeac

So, if your idol is, say, Twilight Sparkles, can you accomplish both tasks simultaneously?

----------


## Mydera

Maybe not Twilight, she's a Unicorn, but Fluttershy or Rainbowdash for sure  :wink2:

----------


## fOrceez

> So, if your idol is, say, Twilight Sparkles, can you accomplish both tasks simultaneously?



You could, but i really doubt your idol is a pegasus.. O__o

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Why did I have to get sick _this_ month. My recall is in the toilet now. *sigh*



 Lighter sleep=more natural brief awakenings=more WILD opportunities  :wink2:

----------


## Taffy

> Lighter sleep=more natural brief awakenings=more WILD opportunities



Good idea, I can use this to my advantage. I can always use WILD practice anyway.

----------


## fOrceez

Just to clarify, an idol does not have to be a celebrity
An idol: 




> A person or thing that is greatly admired, loved, or revered

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woohoo success!!  ::teeth::  I really really liked this one. The Pegasus was a really good idea:

"FINALLY I woke up in my bed, but this time I was lying on my back. I got up, feeling that dreamy lucid feeling. Then my son came into the room, looking about 3 years younger than usual, and I knew I had already taken him to school a few hours earlier. I followed him out of my room, and willed his hair to turn blonde, then neon green. Lol, I just had to be sure I was lucid. When we got to the living room, I got so excited because the lucidity felt really strong, not like I was about to lose it or go blind. I saw a mirror and looked in it for the heck of it. I looked like me of course. I widened my eyes and got really close, and the irises went all green and sparkly as usual. I looked at Chris and said "I gotta remember what it was that I wanted to do!" I couldn't remember the basic task, but I remembered the Pegasus task! So I went out the front door, and it looked just like a block on Swiss Avenue. There were fancy cars rolling by, and some people on horseback. I also saw a few horses with noone on them. I thought to myself that I could easily turn one of these horses into a Pagasus. So I went to this brown quarter horse and got on top of his back. I told Chris to wait in the front yard (he had already turned into a passive DC, you know, just kinda there. Which is good because I don't want to freak out and lose lucidity if I see something bad happen to my son, DC or not). So I told this horse very nicely, that he needed to grow some wings so we could fly around. He sprouted these small, triangular wings with brown feathers that matched his coat. I pet his mane and said that we're not going to be able to get off the ground with those. So he started flapping them, and the wings grew with each flap. He started to trot down Swiss, flapping the whole way, until it turned into a gallop and we took off into the air! It felt just like I would have imagined. I guess it helps that I've ridden horses IRL, so my subconscious didn't have to invent too much. We rose above the trees, but didn't go much higher than that. This is the moment where I gave him a name, BUT I FORGOT IT It was something cool and Mythological, like Orpheus or something. Or it might have been Bobby. At any rate, we flew parallel to Swiss for a minute or so, then circled around and came back. I didn't want to go for too long, because I wanted to do other things, so I leaned forward to make him land. I'm really impressed that I didn't get vertigo like I usually do when I fly alone in LDs. I think I just felt more grounded because I was sitting on a horse. Well, Pegasus Still, I didn't get those woozy butterfly feelings in my gut, so I'm super happy about that. We landed in front of the house and I patted the Pegasus's butt. His wings shrunk back down to nothing and he just walked off and rejoined some horses on Swiss like it had never happened. What an obedient guy, I couldn't have asked for a more tame Pegasus."

Here's the rest of my dream. I had a busy morning  :tongue2:

----------


## fOrceez

aand OpheliaBlue has been winged! Great dream, Oph! Thanks for sharing ::D:

----------


## Taffy

That was awesome. I'm so psyched to do this now.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Wow I must find Stephen hawking.*

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

> This is the moment where I gave him a name, BUT I FORGOT IT It was something cool and Mythological, like Orpheus or something. Or it might have been Bobby.




hahaha awesome dream OB!

i really like the basic task, me and Jimi Hendrix are gonna have some sweet adventures in my next LD  ::D:

----------


## melanieb

Having seen OpheliaBlue post about her recent dream, I followed her link to this thread. Somehow I always forget these threads exist.

I gave some thought to it and the only idol I came up with at first was Isaac Asimov. I spent years reading his books and still find him to be my favorite author. The problem is that he's dead, and I only ever saw a few pictures of him.

I grew up with divorced parents, and watched a lot of Magnum P.I. as a kid. I loved the beaches, and Tom Selleck was just awesome to me, exactly the kind of man I could admire and wish for as a father. Plus he was handsome, so bonus.

I spent all of yesterday thinking about him and that I wanted to find him in a dream.

Sadly, I was not successful, but I came close. I got to meet Stephen Spielberg and PhilosopherStoned.


**The first thing I remember is being in my home, though it was a little different as there were shelves all over the place, and they were filled with items like suntan lotion, beach balls, flip-flops, and the whole place smelled like coconut oil and rubber. I said to myself, "I must be in Hawaii!" and as I said this I turned around to find myself facing the beach. I was close to the waterline, perhaps ten feet from where the small waves were gently rolling up on the sand. Around me were a number of people, all busy moving umbrellas and lighting equipment and some cases that contained equipment of some kind. 

Immediately I thought , "Ooh! I'm going to meet Tom Selleck! I wonder where he is?" I saw a tiki bar to my left and I headed in that direction, knowing it might be a good place to find him. On the way there I realized I was very thirsty, and I couldn't wait to get to the bar. A large equipment case was near me, placed halfway in the water, and there was a Ginger Ale on top. I saw a guy who I thought I recognized nearby and I asked him, "Do you mind if I have some of your drink?" He turned around and I was disappointed to find that it was Stephen Spielberg. He looked bothered that I had asked to have some of his drink but he just said, "Yeah, go ahead." 

I didn't hesitate to pop the tab on the can and drank a third of the beverage in no time. I placed it back down and said, "Here. I only drank a third of it." He grumbled but didn't say anything about it. He instead approached me directly and said, "We need you on set right over there." He pointed to a nearby spot in the water where the crew was setting up props, and I realized I was an actress. I looked down and decided that I wanted to be wearing a grass skirt, and by the time I saw my lower half the skirt was there. 

Despite Stephen Spielberg's lackluster attitude I was excited, and I asked, "Is Tom Selleck around here? I really want to meet him." The director replied, "He's not here today." and walked off, leaving me standing in the waves. I was sad, and my disappointment ended any chance of lucidity I had. 

I walked back to the hotel and went to my room, a large space with big windows and white curtains and sheets. The bed was large and soft, and I sat down on it. The walls were brown, and normally I wouldn't pick that color for walls but it looked nice. TV didn't interest me so I went downstairs to the bar. I was going to order a drink but I realized I needed to use the bathroom and went off to the side of the bar and back into the stockroom, where a toilet was located and surrounded by clutter. I had to pull it out from the clutter to even be able to sit on it. 

Apparently tropical drinks weren't agreeing with me that day and I had a fairly soft *poop* that I wanted to get rid of before anyone saw me. I thought I was reaching for the toilet paper but instead I was using paper towels, which were effective in cleaning my butt yet also effective at spreading the mess. I got some on my shirt at one point and I clickly removed that.

When I finally cleaned myself up I went back out to the bar and PhilosopherStoned was tending bar. He had a large scar on his head and was wiping down glasses with a rag. He just gave me a smug look and I walked on past. 

I stepped from the bar to an office building, or school (not sure which) that was located in the city of Westlake Hills, on the west side of Austin. The office(?) was managed by a large black woman in a blue uniform, and she was chewing gum.

And then my dream ended.**

----------


## Taffy

It was a good try at least. And April isn't over yet. How often do you get lucid?

----------


## melanieb

I have some degree of lucidity in nearly every dream I have.  It's part of the problem, because I treat them like...entertainment.

I only really pay attention to the ones where I can control my actions fully. In my dreams I tend to be aware that I'm dreaming, sort of the same way as a kid I knew it was okay for the actor to get shot because it was 'just a movie' and it wasn't real.  My dreams always have some component like that, where I just know that it's a dream.

Having full lucid control...maybe happens two or three times a month, as far as I can recall. I wake up early with kids and sometimes stay up late, so that really makes it hard to have good dream control, or retention. Even on weekends I end up having to wake early, so I'm lucky when I can actually have peace for long enough to dwell on my dreams before they fade into a haze.

If my time was my own...my Dream Journal would be as full as Queen Zhukin's. (sp?)

----------


## Taffy

I would try to find a way to take advantage of that awareness. Maybe with MILD?

----------


## melanieb

I will try harder. I spent a lot of time thinking about it and I notice that I pulled up various associations with my desire. Hawaii, movies, PhilosopherStoned (wonder if he'll be pleased someone dreamed of him), Spielberg, the fat black woman (I watched the Usual Suspects earlier in the day).

I will keep working on it. This site and the constant awareness of dreaming has helped focus my thoughts.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Would you say you're a natural?

And wow, did you really only join in Feb? It feels like you've been around for ages.

----------


## melanieb

Natural? I don't know. I can read everything people say but it's all abstract compared to what I experience, so I can't judge what I do in comparison to anything. 

I think my mind is just...open to experiencing dreams as a creative medium, something that can be experienced or manipulated. That's why I made the analogy to movies when I was a kid.

The truly lucid dreams...the ones where I'm more than merely aware of dreaming...those are gifts.

Still, I do believe I could do it easily and frequently if my life was different, and my schedule didn't revolve around little people.

Does that answer the question? Somehow the answer doesn't feel satisfying.


As for being here, I used to be an admin on another forum long ago, so I feel at home on message boards. I like the open conversations.

----------


## fOrceez

Great read, mel! Is Stephen Spielberg by any chance, one of your idols at all?  :tongue2:

----------


## melanieb

I haven't idolized him lately. Back when he made E.T. and was involved with Raiders of the Lost Ark I thought he was pretty awesome.

I own a lot of his movies and I think he has a lot of talent, I just am not sure he is an idol.

Well, maybe he is if I go by this definition:





> 3. Something visible but without substance.



  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

Aww, damn! I was hoping I could reward you with the basic wings anyway since it was such a great attempt.

----------


## EarthInferno

I went to bed last night intending to do the task of the month.  I was going to do the idol part first, but I failed at it.  I'll post the dream anyway even though it was a failure.
*The Dragons Flew*
It starts out with some DC recruiting me for a job to do dealing with computers and electronics. At first I was reluctant to do it, but then I noticed this was no ordinary place. I was actually on board the starship Enterprise, TNG. It seems my job was to re-calibrate the medical computer and re-program it so that it would work better and faster. It was so cool, it looked just like the blue backlit computer computer boards in an episode of the show. As I kept working on the computer, I actually became a medical/computer technician with a blue uniform. I had to re-route the computer resources for the enterprise, somehow the main computer was over-using the medical computer for its own purposes, and causing the medical computer to slow down for the tasks we needed to run on it. It was complicated but somehow I knew what I was doing and suceeded at my task. Once I was finished with the computer, it seemed there were some medical tasks that I was able to assist with. Experimentation related though, not treating patients.

I'm not sure how the dream transitioned to this exactly, but next I was in the sky flying on the back of a dragon. There were actually hundreds of dragons flying in the sky. There were different color dragons of various sizes, but the one I rode was very large and iridescencant. The dragon I was on had scales that looked a different color depending on how the angle of light reflected off the scales. I had a telepathic link with my dragon and willed it to go where I wished. We were zooming through the clouds and playing with the other dragons by doing ariel acrobatics with them. I sensed my dragon wanted to show me something, so I told him to go ahead with my mind. He became invisible! The only bad thing is the effect didn't transfer to me. After a while of flying, he turned back visible again and I suggested we fly closer to the ground. My dragon "told" me that he didn't like flying that low since he was so big, and suggested I transfer to on of the "baby" dragons if I wanted to fly lower. So I did, when we passed a small dragon I jumped off and managed to land on him. He was a black dragon, but showed me he could go invisible as well. As we flew closer to the ground, I noticed some people in the back of a truck. With my invisible dragon, we flew over their heads and matched speed with the truck. Some idiot kid picked up an apple and threw it at me, but it hit the underside of my invisible dragon. That took him off guard, and he seemed to be frightened. My dragon didn't care, he probably didn't even feel it hit him. 

My dream transitions again and I'm in my grandparents' house trying to find some breakfast. There aren't any clean bowls, but I grab one and start scrubing it under hot running water in the sink with a washcloth. I start imagining foods and they start appearing around me. There is chocolate cake and white cake nearby. I leave the bowl sit under the running water and almost eat the cake, it looks so yummy. I just want to grab a handfull and cram it into my mouth but I don't yet. I will more exotic foods into existance around the corner in a pantry area. I go into the pantry, and to the side is a refrigerated display case with unusual meats and fruits. I sample a varitey of stuff and it all has very different tastes. Some of the fruit looks like papaya or kuiwi, but it has a taste so unusual that my brain doesn't even know how to process what it tastes like. .

----------


## littlezoe

This seems like a really nice thread... too bad the month is already over  :Sad:  I'll join in the next one though ^^

----------


## ZeraCook

I just Joined and even with only two days left in this month I will attempt both challenges, And I'm really looking forward to having goals and challenges set for my dreams, and having a place and people to share my dreams with.

----------


## fOrceez

Good luck, ZeraCook!  :smiley:

----------


## ZeraCook

I have a question about the challenges that I haven't really found an answer to. Do the challenges have to be done while lucid, or if I do the challenge in a dream, without becoming Lucid does it count?

----------


## littlezoe

You have to do them while lucid.

----------


## ZeraCook

Alrighty, thank you.

----------


## Amity

Just another quick update (I still haven't returned to my DJ writing yet.)

*22nd April - basic task*.
I met with my idol, Klaymen - a character from my favourite old-school PC game, The Neverhood.
We began our adventure in a world made of clay. There was a flying fox and some steps that we had to jump across, platformer style.
We didn't get to explore for long, because a family member knocked on my door & woke me up.

*24th April - advanced task.*
I found a pegasus, but it kept running away, or the dream environment would change when I got too close & the pegasus would disappear.
Eventually, I decided to try a different tactic. I conjured a miniature pegasus, so I could hold onto it & it couldn't escape. I held it still between my legs & used my hands to feed it. Every time it ate a mouthful, it would grow bigger.
It soon became huge, and since it had stayed between my legs, I was already sitting on its back.
We went for an awesome flight over some beautiful scenery.

----------


## Taffy

Ahh, I ran out of time. Oh well, hopefully the May tasks will be just as good.

----------


## littlezoe

Any news on when will the new tasks will be put up? :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Any news on when will the new tasks will be put up?



Should be today. In a little while. Quite soon.  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

> Should be today. In a little while. Quite soon.



Yay  ::D:  I'll surely try to do both  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

New tasks posted  :smiley:

----------

